# Game suggestions for low spec laptop



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Apologies if this is done to death, but couldn't find any old threads.

I'm off travelling for a couple of weeks, and will be taking only a low spec mini laptop ( Dell M101z , Athlon II Neo processor, ATI Mobility graphics) with me.

For entertainment, I wouldn't mind loading a couple of games on it, and was thinking Steam would be a good bet for something from 4 or so years back, which would hopefully be within the scope of the laptop.

Any suggestions for older games that are worth a look?  Was thinking of possibly Fallout 1 or 2, but ideally something a little bit more graphically engaging.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think that would cope with fallout 1 or 2 tbh

(which ATI mobility chip is it, they vary wildly in power)

Actually scratch that, just looked it up, it's the 4225 which should work


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2011)

For games of that age, GOG are going to be better than Steam, they sell a load of DRM-free classic games at good prices that you won't find on Steam - Fallout, Arcanum, Baldurs Gate, Planescape Torment if you like the RPGs, the older Caesar games, Praetorian, Empire Earth if you want a bit of city/empire building or strategy stuff and a load of other stuff too.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Probably being ultra optimistic here, but any idea if Knights of the old republic would run on such a low spec.  The recomended spec is

System:
1.6 GHz CPU or equivalent
RAM:
512 MB
Video Memory:
128 MB

No idea how that would compare to a neo cpu'd, 4225 gpu'd device.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it the single or dual core version?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 10, 2011)

it's the dual core.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Will probably work on low setting imo*

*or not, I'm no expert disclaimer


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Ta - considering it's going for £7, I should probably just give it a go and find out myself rather than bothering people with unlikely questions


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jan 10, 2011)

Freecell? Minsweeper?


Sorry, I'm in a mischevious mood


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 10, 2011)

roguelike?


----------



## golightly (Jan 10, 2011)

Have a look at some of the independent games on Steam.  Amnesia - the dark descent is good and atmospheric.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 10, 2011)

enjoy some free NES classics


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 10, 2011)

golightly said:


> Have a look at some of the independent games on Steam.  Amnesia - the dark descent is good and atmospheric.


 
looks good, but minimum spec is way beyond the laptop:

Processor: 2.0Ghz
Video Card: Radeon X1000/GeForce 6


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 10, 2011)

Red alert 2


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 10, 2011)

snes emulator?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jan 10, 2011)

Medeavil Total War II' a good low-spec game imo


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 10, 2011)

http://amanita-design.net/samorost-1/
samorost will run (as it's in flash).... and it's lovely, if you've not played it before, then play it

http://www.puppygames.net/revenge-of-the-titans/
revenge of the titans should also run, and it's a good tower defence game with a heavy rts nod...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 10, 2011)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Red alert 2


 
best game ever


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 10, 2011)

Samorost is beautiful, but it's more of a story than a game. 

System Shock 2? One of the best games ever. 

Deus Ex?

Half-life?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd get one of the older Civ games. 4 if it'll run on that, or 3 if not.


----------



## Cid (Jan 10, 2011)

I play Warcraft 3 from time to time and it's amazing how well the graphics have held up... Gameplay is also good. Morrowind should also be in your spec, fantastic game. Together those have a ridiculous number of hours, especially with expansions. I've tried some of the classic FPSs recently (the ones chris mentioned basically) but find it a bit hard to get into them... FPS interfaces and AI have come a long way, hard to go back (especially with the stealth element of Deus Ex, which just feels irritating now).


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 11, 2011)

Samorost is a point and click adventure game really

there's freeciv... runs in html5 
http://www.freeciv.net/


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 11, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> System Shock 2? One of the best games ever.
> 
> Deus Ex?



Sounds good.

KOTOR runs fine, so might try something a bit heavier too and see if that works.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

What about X-Com?  All time classic, from 96 or something so will run and available for about £4 on Steam (or for free on the web - ufogold)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2011)

they are a bit too old school for me  

as i didn't play them first time round i don't have nostalgia  to help me  overcome some of the  issues


----------



## Random (Jan 11, 2011)

Jagged Alliance 2 ftw!


----------

